

Uploading, converting and generating thumbnails for PDF documents - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/uploading_converting_and_generating_thumbnails_for_pdf_documents

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how to easily upload PDF documents to the cloud,
automatically convert them to images and back to PDFs, generate thumbnails
dynamically, extract certain pages from multi-page documents and deliver
through a fast CDN. All that done in the cloud without any software
installation. Ruby on Rails, Python, Node.js and PHP sample code included.

~~~
vkkan
does it supports bookmarks ? i.e. if the pdf document has internal links and
bookmarks with the pdf those also ported to converted image?

